# Left and right at different light?



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

I have been having a problem this year. When shooting outside I start hitting right as the sun goes down. If I adjust my sight I will hit left the next day in brighter sunlight. If I leave it alone I will hit good the next day until it starts getting dark again.

At the last two tournaments, I have shot the bags on the practice range and hit good. (around 9am ) But once at the first stake (around 10:30am) I have hit left on the first 5 targets, getting mostly 8s then make the gang adjustment (about 6 clicks on a Axcel armortech sight) and from then on shoot great the rest of the tournament. This has cost me 1st place at the last two tournaments in a row. I cant figure it out! I don't know if my eyes are picking up light differently, making me see my pins different? or If I am pushing my face into the string more or less or what?

Please help me figure this out.

Low light = right hits

good light = left hits, unless I am sighted in for good light.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've found that the lighting affects my sight setting on indoor ranges. It's not so much the light but how I react to it. It's not easy, but you have to learn to ignore the shadows. It helps to set up your scope extension so that there is a little slice of light around the scope housing when you are aiming.

What peep, scope & lens (if any) are you using?

Allen


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hooded peep, Axcel Armortech 5 pin sight, no lens or clarifier .


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

aread is like always 100% on this ..........the lights inside will play tricks on you, ask any pro about it not every place is the same,and some are horrible.....good luck with this.


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

I am not shooting inside. I am only worried about 3d shooting. I start hitting right about the time the sun sets? Just wondering if anyone else has had this happen? Or know why it would happen?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

oops sorry about that post. you may be putting a strain on the eyes...it also could be the light is making the pin fuzzy from getting to much light.and yes you could be changing your head position looking into the peep. or it could be the peep putting a halo of light thats is reflecting light into the eye.. try shooting with a hat.. if your shooting with both eyes open it could be the dom. eye is getting weak if you do shoot both open try 1 eye see if that does it. without watching you shoot.. im just guessing....but it sounds like your a shooter so ..i would first get your eyes checked out.... and start from there..once again sorry about the first post... mike


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good suggestions from Mike. One other thing that might help is a shade on your scope housing. I'm not sure if they are made for your sight. Some of the field archers put them on with velcro. 

Being aware of the problem, look at what you are seeing during different times of the day. If we line up the scope in the peep exactly every time, the bow should shoot to the same point every time. However, it's too easy for a shadow to fool you. If your scope housing is black like most of them, you might try putting color on the edge. I picked up some orange sticky-back vinyl scraps at a sign company that I use so that I'm sure that I'm seeing what I should. It doesn't cure the problem, but it does help it a bit.

We subconsciously tend to try to center up concentric circles while aiming. The more circles that we give our subconscious to work with, the better we usually do.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, I am right eye dom and shoot right handed, but as I get older my left eye is better at a distance than my dom eye. This year I have been using a blinder on my left eye. I have also shot with closing my left. I have put white on the inner ring on my scope housing, so now I have the outer white ring that it came with plus the inner ring. I do wear a cap. None of this has helped so far. It's weird.

I just taped up my cover that is over the fibers so now I can use only my lp light on every shot to control my pins better. This might help.? I do have a shade that velcro on my scope housing, but I haven't really used it so I will give that a try.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

youcould be shooting to much


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Check out this video from Tim Gillingham. He has an interesting way to set up his peep for differing light conditions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_K50MmieaFA&feature=player_embedded

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

It has to do with light diffraction. The round peep diffracts the light.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

I was having the same problem and found a product that helps..there is a peep out there that has an auto darkining feature..like those expensive prescription glasses. I don't remember the name but it keeps you puple from dialiating as much the darker it gets.. I'll tey to find the name of the product.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Something to add that hasn't been covered. In the morning your eye is dilated different than it will be when the sun is brighter, which will affect the centering of the scope in the peep. My scope fits neatly inside my peep in soft light and in shade, but move into a brighter situation and as your eye dilates to compensate you'll find the scope may be larger than the peep aperture causing you to fight to make sure it's all centered up. It's hard to go up 1 size aperture because then in soft lighting there is a ton of room around the scope in the peep, but when it's brighter it will be back to normal.


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi

Lighting will change your Left and Right. Learn the in an outs for yourself on what you need to do. Diff. Lighting indoor or outdoor, it will improve your scores when you put the practice in.

It's one of many things that's goes into shooting that puts you at the top of the game.

Example...If in one day I go to 2 indoor shoots, the First one is nice and bright lighting then the next shoot it darker light I might needed to click my windage 4 to 8 clicks, depending how much the lighting changed. It can be the diff. of 57 X's to 60 X's.

Jeff


----------

